# M&M Photography



## BabyGizmo (Jun 4, 2014)

Just some random pictures from some photoshoots over the last year.


----------



## Emz (Jun 4, 2014)

Wow! Awesome!! I'm not much into to taking pictures of people...


----------



## BabyGizmo (Jun 4, 2014)

Emz said:


> Wow! Awesome!! I'm not much into to taking pictures of people...



I'm not either, but when you have a degree in photography, people tend to ask you to. And the kids are family, so I dont have a choice there haha


----------



## Emz (Jun 4, 2014)

Oh, got ya :icon_cheesygrin: what do you normally take pictures of?


----------



## BabyGizmo (Jun 4, 2014)

Everything. And I mean everything.


----------



## Emz (Jun 4, 2014)

Beautiful! I do mostly birds and animals, but sometimes plants


----------



## BabyGizmo (Jun 4, 2014)

I was not a fan of your spiders. But thats because I hate spiders. Good images. But yuck


----------



## Shannon (Apr 30, 2015)

I like the child photos and the colour edit in one of them. I have an art gallery online, which I'm not sure I'm allowed to mention, that you may be interested in looking at. It's not my art, just my collection of various images. I have a good eye for art, it's probable you'd benefit somewhat after looking at the gallery. Hit me up with a PM if it interests you, it's Tumblr, so it's not going to cost you anything


----------



## Raleigh (May 1, 2015)

My favorite picture is the picture of the guy and his back is turned to the camera. I also like the picture of the little boy hiding his face :3


----------



## Cran (May 1, 2015)

Shannon said:


> I like the child photos and the colour edit in one of them. I have an art gallery online, which I'm not sure I'm allowed to mention, that you may be interested in looking at. It's not my art, just my collection of various images. I have a good eye for art, it's probable you'd benefit somewhat after looking at the gallery. Hit me up with a PM if it interests you, it's Tumblr, so it's not going to cost you anything


There are a few places around the forum where you can mention your online gallery. The simplest are within your signature* and in your own thread in the *Visual Arts board. *

Very good pictures, Baby ... hmm, that seems a bit too familiar ... Gizmo is too much little guy with big glasses or little alien with big eyes ... BG?

_*Click on Settings (top right of the page), then scroll down the left sidebar to click on Edit Signature. That will bring up a dialog box with most normal posting options including the hyperlink (link) facility. _


----------

